# SRS airbag light



## consolr (Feb 7, 2009)

About a year ago I had the engine compartment steam cleaned on my 850ci, and since then the airbag light has been on. Is this a DIY repair job? Any ideas what it might be? Thanks. :dunno:


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Most likely water in the connectors. You just about have to take it to a dealer or an independent shop to get it reset.


----------

